
Is “the Hum” a scientific fact or a mass delusion? - Amorymeltzer
https://newrepublic.com/article/132128/maddening-sound
======
davelnewton
I hear it; if it's a delusion, it's made me miserable on many an occasion and
I'd love to have it gone--whatever it is.

It's not constant, it varies in loudness, it's not tied to anything I've been
able to figure out via rudimentary data collection.

